# Airport Full Body Scan - Safe in Pregnancy?



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,
I'm due to fly on Sunday from Heathrow and heard this morning that they've just started using the full body scanning machines this week. 
Do you know if they are safe for pregnant women? I'll be 11+4 when I fly.
Thank you, Cupcake x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I don't know! I would have thought so, as they don't seem to be intense enough to go through to the skeleton, but just mention it to them when you arrive,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

